
Why does /usr/share/dict/words contain “manbird” on OS X? - dharness
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/55437219/why-does-usr-share-dict-words-contain-manbird-on-osx
======
TheAceOfHearts
Since some might miss the comment linking to it, I want to highlight this
related question as well: Who or what compiled /usr/share/dict/words?

According to Wikipedia [1]: "In 1934, the New International Dictionary was
revised and expanded for a second edition, which is popularly known as
Webster’s Second or W2, although it was not published under that title."

[0] [https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/286787/who-or-
what-...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/286787/who-or-what-
compiled-usr-share-dict-words?rq=1)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webster%27s_Dictionary#Webster...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webster%27s_Dictionary#Webster%E2%80%99s_New_International_Dictionary_\(second_edition,_1934\))

------
ksaj
I am using the wcanadian-insane wordlist under Linux, and it is also in there.

First I thought it would be related to ladybird, which is another common name
for the ladybug. But after a few pages of internet meme crap, I discovered
manbird is the same as birdman - an aviator.

When I think of birdlady, I can't help thinking of Kids In The Hall
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YwnAdT9I_o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YwnAdT9I_o)

------
bigkm
For anyone wondering this is the source dictionary of the look command.

